# We call him Chicken



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So I finally found the last cockatiel I was looking for. Hopefully the last one I'll ever purchase because from now on I can breed the mutations I want. Unless of course I come across a pastel face lol. But I wanted a lutino male (well my hubby did so he could call him Chicken) and it just so happened that a breeder in Seattle had some. So I went to look. She didn't just have some, she had A LOT! And boy were they pretty. I had a choice between two boys, one was pacing like he wanted out of the cage, very cute. The other clung to the cage when I first got there then hid. The thing about him though was his super yellow head which I thought was adorable. The breeder'd had him for a while and hadn't parted with him yet, but when I said I wanted him, she let me have him. He was scared for the first week so I didn't take any pictures. She said all the babies had been hand fed at one point and that he was the oldest in that cage. He's been molting, but he's already molted out most of his pearls (he's actually a lutino pearl, go figure lol). Anyways, he has a pretty hard bite, but he steps up. I had him on my laptop the other day and reached over to his beak and scratched it. Then I scratched his nose and all of a sudden he turned his head for more! He wanted head scratches! So I gave them. Now he wants them all the time. It was such a break through it made me so happy! OK, enough of my rambling, here are his pictures. He's a little thin, so I'm also working on bulking him up. But I'm keeping him separated so I can work with him and bond with him. He's such a sweetie!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww very cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww hes so cute and i love the name Chicken!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations! From the looks of him he looks (paler pink eye) that he is also carrying the pied gene. Check his wing flights and tail feathers. If he has any feathers that are a soft buttery yellow, which is noticable from the off white lutino color these would be pied feathers and he would be also pied. The couple of yellow feather (if they have no barring) look like pied feathers.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

How adorable! Little Chicken 

He's got some wonderful color. 

Congrats!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I was hoping he was pied! I want to pair him with either a pied or split to pied hen...but I know that'll give me some gorgeous babies with HUGE crests! I can tell he was tame at one point as he steps up and loves scritches but has regressed so we are taking things slowly. But boy does he love millet!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't they all love that millet? lol

He is a looker! 

Gosh, I think i've been bitten by the tiel bug.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its contagious! I got my mom on it too! You can't just stop at one!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

My boyfriend will have a fit.. especially when we move intogether. I believe at some point I will get Lulu a mate. But, when I am more experienced. Not yet at all.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Spend time bonding with her first, then think about a mate. Maybe let the boyfriend pick him out so he's more "his" then your's.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

hmmmm good idea!

Well. he loves all animals. He loves Lulu, though won't admit it out loud. lol. He whistles to her and plays hide and go seek which is weird. lol


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

He is very beautiful, congrats on your new addition!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks nkeith2! 
srtiels, I was looking at his tails feathers (he's wet at the moment lol) and there are a few solid yellow ones. He's also a loose feather which I thought was pretty cool!


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Chicken is an adorable name!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Flick! My hubby came up with it after we got Daisy because she's yellow too. So I just had to find a boy to go with the name lol.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

He is so adorable, such a cutie!  And I LOVE the name Chicken!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha its a pretty awesome name isn't it? My hubby came up with it BEFORE we ever thought about buying him. He's not a big "yellow" tiel fan, he thought they were the "normal" ones growing up because they had A LOT of them. Apparently lutinos are cheaper in LA lol. He thought normal grays were rare! But we got Daisy, he saw her, fell in love, and wanted an all yellow boy to name Chicken. So I spent the last 6 months hunting. WOW, I just realized I spent a whole year looking for two lutino tiels!!! lol


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Auntie your chicken is SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL wow lutino pearl???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YES! Actually, he made me think of you because now I have LOTS of color!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hahaha finally,now you have a big variety of colours hehe


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Handsome bird. I'm sorry to say, I'm not a fan of the name Chicken, but he is your bird (or your husbands), but it don't matter what I think does it? LOL. I know he will be loved, Roxy is a great tiel friend! ( I hate the frase Teil owner )


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Me too, it sounds like they're property and they aren't. They're my children, so you can call me a tiel mommy. Usually he's pretty good at coming up with names, as he's named most of them, but this one was just a weird thing that he wanted and I figured why not? Let's me get another baby right? lol.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Any excuse to get another Tiel huh? Wish that worked in my house. lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Car parts is a good excuse or whatever hobby they're into. If they want to buy all the supplies/items for their hobbies then we should get to as well. He's finally seen the light and now I pretty much can do what I want and have as many tiels as I want lol.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, her hobby is riding my case. So that don't work... lol but I will find something... I want to build an aviary first... I dont like the cages that much, I have one that is 2 1/2 foot by 2 foot by 5 foot that gives them room, and then have two smaller cages I can use as breeding cages, I would prefer to have them in a large aviary.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think one day I'm going to have him build me a large aviary for their resting period. But it would have to be inside a shed or something because he wants to live in a state that has snowy winters which is when I rest them. Unless I switch breeding season around and let them breed in the winter, its all in the future lol. At the moment they have their own room with one big cage (its a flight cage so its tall but the door is never closed) and then smaller cages for breeding.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

oooh little chicken! Can't believe I haven't been on here so long I missed out on Chicken! Hello! I call Arnie Bananie my little Chicken sometimes too. hehe soooo cute! I love chickens.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Belinda how did your exams go  we all miss you since you aint been on a while


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

BELINDA!!!! We missed you! You didn't miss much, he's here and he's settling in. Loves scritches not sure about anything else though lol.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha... I've been flat out with study and I've been out west in an area called Moonie over easter... I'll upload some photos. Back to the books now! Only a few more weeks until mid-year break!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY! Would love to see some updated photos of the girls too when you get the chance! Has Arnie accepted Erin yet? Shredder likes Chicken well enough, but Pebbles doesn't. She can't stand next to him, they fight if they do! lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Nope... they don't care for each other at all... always fighting. Arnie never wants to share anything with Erin... if she's chewing a piece of paper and Erin wants to chew it too, they have a big argument. Tonight I was scritching Arnie and Erin tried to join in but then Arnie opened her eyes, saw Erin and screamed at her... 
But Erin can also be a bit of a ratbag too. If she decides she wants something from Arnie she barges up and kicks Arnie out of the way with her feet. If they are separated from each other they really don't care because Arnie is bonded to Jacob and Erin loves me... the plan was they would bond to each other!

Haha, I love the name Shredder, sounds big and tough!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

sounds like a lovely pair you have lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Ahhh, the lovely fun!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW they are funny! Very strong personalities on both of them! Shredder definitely isn't tough, he's too sweet. He just chews and tears up everything!!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

lol... I just think of Shredder from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Erin's middle name should be shredder. She shred my library book (and it's brand new just purchased by the university :S )


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's where hubby got it from originally and then he started chewing on stuff like crazy...so it fit! He will literally hold onto a q-tip and not let go for nothing!


----------

